# feel like im going mad? do u think its thyroid ?



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

hi there

im new to this forum hope you can help put my mind out of complete worry.

i had a baby girl 3 months ago and since then iv felt odd depressed etc and thought it was pnd but now im not to sure so i asked my doctor to check my thyroid....

i feel so ill at the mo i find it impossible to cope with 2 small children and everyday life in fact i just want to go to bed and not get up...:sad0049:

iv had a blood test for thyroid function but got to wait till next wed.

my symptoms are:

very tired, but cant sleep up all night with the slightest noise.

aching all over really badly mainly neck and left wrist and got jaw and ear ache and a squelching noise in ear?

getting IBS pain and bloating

cant loose weight even though on diet and have been exercising 3 times a week in a gym which kills me... not going tonight as just dont have the energy

irregular periods last one was 32 day cycle and they are heavy

feel hot but hate feeling cold

when pregnant had itchy red palms

had tingling in fingers of and on

very anxious, crying and angry

dizzy and lightheaded

i have low blood pressure
had diarreah of and on and sometimes constipated but normally go ok

freguent urination

phew i could go on:sad0049::sad0049:

do any of these symptoms go towards thyroid issues?

also when i put my head back and swollow i can feel my adams apple and underneath feel another hard lump thing is that the thyroid should i be able to feel it?

im so confused and worrying myself sick cause i feel so ill and have 2 little ones to see to im finding it impossible in fact im worried the tests will come back normal and then what? il look like im loosing it:sad0049:

hope you can help my confusion

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> hi there
> 
> im new to this forum hope you can help put my mind out of complete worry.
> 
> ...


Hi, nenee!! Welcome to the board!! It sure sounds like thyroid and also I would urge you to get checked for diabetes as symptoms do cross over and frequent urination is not usually a symptom of hypo or hyper. So, please speak to the doc about that also. And stay hyrdrated in the meantime.

Unfortunately, we all will have to wait for your labs to come back. Please request a copy for your files and when you can, post the results and the ranges here. We definitely need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Congratulations on our newest edition as well as the first edition.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello, welcome Nenee 
I had those symptoms too. I had my thyroid checked and my levels were normal-they were great actually. My issue is thyroid antibodies. They were present and high. Was this included in the panel of labs the doc ordered? I have 5 children and I personally believe the constant fluctuation of my hormones due to multiple pregnancies was a big factor for my autoimmune thyroid disease. I know it is stressful when you are trying to find answers and 'fix' yourself-please try not to worry too much, stress is not good and you will make yourself feel worse, just take it easy-hopefully you will get this figured out once the results come back-if you would like to post your lab results when they do, that would be helpful-there are so many knowledgeable, helpful members on the boards with great input and advice! BIG HUGS!


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi there

On the test sheet she just put thyroid function test(reason unknown) shes checking glucose vit b12, full blood count, liver function etc....

can i ask them for the test printed out for me to pick up as thye just normally say over the phone if normal and thats it???

i know you can have thyroid issues after babies and this is my 3 rd child and im 40 this year?

what is the panel thing? i have no idea what to say or ask for,,,

im worried the test wont pick up anything and il suffer like this for years cause i had to ask for it...

*question:* when i feel my adams apple when swallowing,, i can feel another hard lump underneath is this normal? or is it my thyroid which is swollen, iv also had little swollen pockets under my eyes towards my nose like little a swollen lump is this a thyroid thing? as i never get puffy eyes ever?

its awful to say but i have no faith in my doctor or the test i wish i culd pay privately and have a proper test somewhere is there a company that test the t3 t4 thing?

cheers

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi there
> 
> On the test sheet she just put thyroid function test(reason unknown) shes checking glucose vit b12, full blood count, liver function etc....
> 
> ...


Panel means a series of lab tests confined to one thing; in this case, the thyroid. It is good to get TSH, Free T3 and Free T4.

It does sound like you have the beginnings of a goiter and also eye involvement.

It would be good to get at least a sonogram of the thyroid but preferably a radioactive uptake scan.

If you are not comfortable with your doctor, it would be very wise to seek out one with whom you are. What about your ob/gyn? He or she can do all the necessary testing.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi there
> 
> On the test sheet she just put thyroid function test(reason unknown) shes checking glucose vit b12, full blood count, liver function etc....
> 
> ...


I agree with all Andros mentioned above. Also-I felt the same as you, very little faith in doctors, I had to do alot of my own research and it was not easy to get diagnosed/figure out what was going on with me. That's why this site is pretty awesome-lots of support/info here  It is also very important to have a good/comfortable relationship with your doc, think of it as you are a paying customer AND you should be a 'team' to get you feeling better. Also-always get printouts of all your labs, etc..you might need them for reference.
My medical group actually offers an online chart so all my medical stuff is viewable to me at all times, maybe inquire if your doc offers this as well?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

"question: when i feel my adams apple when swallowing,, i can feel another hard lump underneath is this normal? or is it my thyroid which is swollen, iv also had little swollen pockets under my eyes towards my nose like little a swollen lump is this a thyroid thing?"

Get a mirror and a glass of water. Drink the water down as you are looking in the mirror at you adams apple area. You might have to tilt your head. If the bump in your neck moves up and down as you are swallowing the water, its thyroid/nodule and not the adams apple.

"swollen lump" I use to have little swollen lumps on my eye lids and under eyes. I think they were cholesterol deposits because when I became a vegetarian they finally disappeared. Not saying this is your issue.

"im worried the test wont pick up anything and il suffer like this for years cause i had to ask for it...

If you have a thyroid problem test will pick it up.

"i have no faith in my doctor"

I agree with Andros. If you don't trust or feel comfortable your doctor, find one in which you do. Thyroid is a life long treatment and you want a doctor that you are comfortable with, in whom you trust and will listen and work with you. Not necessarily one that is a yes man all the time and always agrees with you. After all, S/He is the doctor with the long, expensive education.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

hi ya

the swelling is just under my lower eyelids like puffy eyes in the corner which goes half way out then stops before the crows feet at the side of my eyes so i get a triangle puffy area under my eyes not lumps but a lump of swellimg does that make senes like bags under my eyes but only half way??

iv felt my adams apple, so thats in the centre then either side i can feel hard lumps the left is bigger than the right side does that make sense, when i lift my head up i can see a swollen area centrally on my wind pipe which is half way up my neck? wish i could draw it

i guess i need to wait for results but im still desperate to know and worried of course ;o(

nenee


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Your eye sounds more like hypothyroid symptom.

Underneath my eyes swelled to almost shut two weeks after I started thyroid meds. So I am not sure if it was due to the meds. or going hypo. At that time family suffered through a tragic loss and I was constantly crying, so it could have been that as well or a combo of all three. The swelling was gone by my next doctor appointment so I didn't bother bringing it up.

Nodules can sit a little off to one side or the other. Mine sits a little to the left. I am sure this is not true of all nodules.

Did you do the water/mirror test?

When do you get your test results be sure to post them with Labs reference range. Until then sit tight - things could be worse.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Everyone should ALWAYS make it a rule to tell your doctor to write "cc to patient" on every single lab order or diagnostic test. This way you will get the lab results as soon as the doctor does.

Another good thing about doing this: if you decide to switch doctors you already have your history and don't have to request the current doctor for same, often at a fee and a waiting period.

Also, anyone who is a first time patient should have a complete metabolic panel run ["CMP"]. This panel tests various aspects of major body functions to see if they're working within normal parameters. Once you've been diagnosed with a chronic disease, it's always a good idea to have these run at least once annually. In my case, they are run once every three months. Some of us take drugs that act on the liver and therefore a "liver function panel" should be ordered as needed. This checks out the liver system and is a "first responder" in the event that something is going awry.

Those of us with thyroid issues should have a full thyroid panel at regular intervals. Mine is run quarterly, or more frequently if something is amiss. Thyroid antibodies testing, I think, should be run with every new patient - if only as a baseline.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi ya

Well I feel like a complete fool my lab results have come back and the result was u thyroid = 1.4 and normal so i have no idea whats wrong with me and i feel so frustrated and worried to...

its good i dont have a thyroid issue but worse that i feel so bad and have no idea what it is, maybe Post natal depression can cause such physical symptoms, i guess i need to go back yet again for th 5 th time and get some answers ;0(

cheers

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

also the test was just the standard thyroid function test is this accurate enough without testing free t3 and t4?

im i now defo not suffering with A THYROID ISSUE CAUSE MY LEVEL IS 1.4? even though t3 and t4 not tested cause iv read u can still have thyroid issues if the test comes back normal as not a good test or is that rubbish?

cheers

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> also the test was just the standard thyroid function test is this accurate enough without testing free t3 and t4?
> 
> im i now defo not suffering with A THYROID ISSUE CAUSE MY LEVEL IS 1.4? even though t3 and t4 not tested cause iv read u can still have thyroid issues if the test comes back normal as not a good test or is that rubbish?
> 
> ...


You are so right; TSH alone is not sufficient to see if a person has thyroid problems.

Actually, antibodies' tests are very important. Here is a list of tests that I personally recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Don't be afraid to look these up on the link provided. In order for you to get help, you need to know what you are talking about.

Ride the horse until it drops! Get someone to advocate for you if need be. It is hard when a person is sick and also scared.

You may wish to find a better doctor who is willing to run the above tests.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi there

thank you for your kind help really appreciate it.

so if i went to my doctor monday should i ask her to do all those tests mentioned?

does it mean i could still have a thyroid issue even though its come backnormal, have u ever come across on here someone whose had the thyroid function test come back normal only to have the others and they have shown a thyroid issue as i dont want to look neourotic to my doctor cause iv had a baby and they put everything down to Post natal depression even though im having bad physical symptoms to:sad0049:

i will read the link and try and understand the tests etc as i do not have any idea to be honest...

many thanks

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi there
> 
> thank you for your kind help really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Your basic thyroid panel (TSH, T4 and T3) could come back normal and meanwhile the goiter is growing and the antibodies' are raging. Yes, yes and double yes.

And here is more info for you so you can talk knowingly to your doctor.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Andros said:


> Your basic thyroid panel (TSH, T4 and T3) could come back normal and meanwhile the goiter is growing and the antibodies' are raging. Yes, yes and double yes.
> 
> And here is more info for you so you can talk knowingly to your doctor.
> 
> Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


Hi there

Ok Iv had a look at the tests and i reckon the free t3 and t4 will determine if hypo or hyper and then the antibodies will see if other forms of thyroid issues..

so if i go and ask for these tests i just hope she wont think im neurotic cause the thyroid function came back as 1.4 when the range is 0.4 to 5.5 i think so im near the over active range more than the under i guess???? in that test

when i feel my neck also i can feel the trachea tube all the way down and when i turn my head to the right on the left of the pipe i can feel a lump at the side of the pipe, when i turn my head to the left and press at the right side if my pipe i cant feel a lump could thta mean the thyroid bigger one side, i have left wrist pain to and neck pain and jaw and ear pain and a squelching noise and my jaw crunches when i open it could these all ne connected to a enlarged thyroid??

so much to think about

cheers

nenee


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Nenee:
I have been following your questions, and I agree that you sound like you have valid symptoms and should get all of the tests Andros suggested. I think people on this forum will give you a lot of support and really helpful info. to take with you to your doc appointments. It is VERY common that thyroid disorders can be kickstarted or accelerated by hormone changes such as recently having a baby. My 20 year old daughter has gone into a psychiatric hospital 3 TIMES in the last 2 1/2 months, always right before her cylce starts! She was diagnosed with 1 autoimmune condition called Grave's disease (overactive thyroid) 3 years ago and got radiioactive iodine for it. Now she has been diagnosed with ANOTHER autoimmune condition (Hashimoto's thyroiditis) that may have been missed earlier.

Just hang in there over the weekend. Write all of the symptoms of concern down and take the list of blood tests Andros suggested to your doctor. If possible, maybe you could even take a friend with you for moral support as well as to help you stick to your guns with asking for the additional blood tests. I understand that a combination of anxiety and brain fog that are common symptoms with thyroid problems can make it hard to concentrate. Hang in there--I know the forum folks' thoughts and prayers will be with you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi there
> 
> Ok Iv had a look at the tests and i reckon the free t3 and t4 will determine if hypo or hyper and then the antibodies will see if other forms of thyroid issues..
> 
> ...


The thyroid will take the path of least resistance. Many grow inward around the trachea rather than outward.

You are paying the doctor; one would hope that she has an open mind and listens to you.

You are getting it. The frees are important, very! Good for you!


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

[quote name='Debbie from Milwaukee']Nenee:
I have been following your questions, and I agree that you sound like you have valid symptoms and should get all of the tests Andros suggested. I think people on this forum will give you a lot of support and really helpful info. to take with you to your doc appointments. It is VERY common that thyroid disorders can be kickstarted or accelerated by hormone changes such as recently having a baby. My 20 year old daughter has gone into a psychiatric hospital 3 TIMES in the last 2 1/2 months, always right before her cylce starts! She was diagnosed with 1 autoimmune condition called Grave's disease (overactive thyroid) 3 years ago and got radiioactive iodine for it. Now she has been diagnosed with ANOTHER autoimmune condition (Hashimoto's thyroiditis) that may have been missed earlier.

Oh my word im so bad before my cycle starts which is what i told my doctor i feel completely ga ga so to speak anxiety is very bad mood and crying is unbelievable in fact i feel so manic, my doctor give me anti depressants and the pill !!!! i said to my doctor my symptoms get worse 2 weeks into my cycle and then i feel the worst just before my period but i feel ill all through the month not just pmt time....

in fact if it was just post natal depression i can not see how i would have neck jaw and ear pain if it was all phycological due to having a baby....

how did they realise she had these diseases in the end did she get fobbed off with pnd etc?

im making apt to see my doctor and taking my husband this time for support.

thank you for your support and Andros and everyone else dont feel as lost now.

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

I have just looked under hashimotos thyroiditis and i want to cry... i ended up in hospital last month due to awful migrains i couldnt see etc and they put me on very strong pain killers i had them for over a week, i was hysterical crying etc.. and one of the symptoms mentioned with this condition is migrains i have the others to like feeling hot and hating the cold etc...

i guess im clutching at straws but iv had so many symptoms it cant be down to pnd and it cant be normal to feel so ill just cause iv had a baby...

thank you for pointing out these illnesses will the antibodie thyroid test pick up the conditions youv mentioned? so i know iv covered all avenues

cheers


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Nenee:
I'm glad this support is helping you feel a little less lost. I have never suffered out of control symptoms like you describe--it sounds like a nightmare! I take a simple .088 levothyroixine for my underactive thyroid, but I am one of the lucky ones who converts the meds OK and stays stable on this dosage. I also suffered depression for 6 years following taking my 2nd daughter off breast feeding and was finally stablized on a very low dosage of amitriptyline.

The way we found out my daughter has thryoid disease is that I came on this and another forum like it and got help from forum members in finding a doc who could accurately diagnose what was going on with my daughter. We went from the first set of psych. docs completely dismissing my points about possible thyroid involvement (based only on normal level TSH in the ER) to the 3rd set of docs admitting more possiblitiy of thyroid and possible adrenal involvement. I still was on the phone with the social worker today because I am not sure if they have even been consulting with my daughter's thyroid specialty doc!

I hope you can get through to your doctor. Maybe after you get stablized a bit more you and your husband can ask and look around for another doc who will connect all the dots: migraines, thyroid-sounding symtoms (including lump on one side of neck), and symptom worsening with start of cycle. Do try to rest as much as possible, since sparing yourself from stress will help a bit. Keep asking questions and folks here will help you as much as possible.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Nenee,
I'm new here too, having recently been diagnosed with Hashimotos and a 1.5 cm nodule. I am going for a FNA biopsy next week for it.

I started feeling exactly the same as you did, and thought I was suddenly loosing my mind. My husband convinced me to go to the doctor and he ran every test under the sun. My TSH came back high and that led to other antibody tests (TPO, Thyroglobulin Ab), then an uptake and then the ultrasound. I am also having my doc run a TSI. I've also just started synthroid 3 weeks ago and waiting to feel better. I've had "hormone issues" since I was 33 yrs old and I'm 40 now. I wonder how all of this is connected and can't imagine that it's not somehow connected.

I wish I had information to share with you, but I'm just learning myself. I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone and to hang in there.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

hi ya mckenna

im so glad you are getting the help u need big hugs and thanks for helping to.

iv been researching the symptoms and i have most of them, in fact iv had terrible migrains for some time emotional issues and itchy palms heavy periods, and allergies previously so bad i cant use hairspray or perfume and had to give up my own business as a nail technician cause i had a allergy to acrylic, iv felt these last years im gettin more and more sensitive to things also i cant drink no more i get awful migrains even after 1 vodka! so iv felt pretty miserable for some time im wondering if this condition is to blame?

iv also found im intolerant to noises, like my fridge it drives me mad and also i cant sleep at night for ANY NOISE IM WIDE AWAKE but then im shattered all dAY and dizzy..

iv felt so ill for so long iv sort of got use to it or thought im loosing it?

i know im rational and only feel so depressed due to my physicall symptoms.

years ago i suffered for a whole year after test after test with back pains etc where my doctor gave me 24 different lots of antibiotics even after water tests said i didnt have an infection and i said i felt something wrong...well after a yr i had enough and demanded a scan and guess what i had a kidney stone!!!!!!

i hope i can get some answers but i doubt myself and cause the thyroid function test came back normal at 1.4 i dont have a good argument and my anxiety and brain fog makes me feel insecure.

any idea how i can get my doctor to take me seriously?

cheers

nenee


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

McKenna:
Hopefully the Synthroid will help you feel better. If you go a period of time with NOT feeling better (per your doctor's judgement), you might want to ask you doctor if your body is properly converting the T4 meds into usable F3 for your system. I don't know the exact mechanism, but for some reason some people are not able to do this, and not all docs are on top of it. If a person is not able to do the converting, I believe the doctor evaluates whether to switch to a natural thyroid that includes F3 or else supplement with a F3 med.

I am just learning about this conversion problem that my daughter apparently has. I just wanted to mention the conversion issue because it may be a last important step that even well-meaning docs miss. Sounds like your physician is thorough, which is a good thing. Best wishes for you as you and your doctor work on an accurate diagnosis and treatment!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Nenee:
As long as you are going to ask for all of these tests, you may need to ask to have your blood tested as well. I believe thyroid imbalances can affect nutrients like magnesium and ferritin (which helps you metabolize iron). Low magnesium levels can make you very sensitive to noise and light, give you an increased startle response, and cause lack of sleep (while making you feel exhaused during the day). My daughter was found to have the lowest magnesium level her doc had ever seen in a live person! It is a special test: RBC magnesium (not the usual magnesium test). Hopefully your doc will be responsive. Please tell us how it goes on Monday...


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi there
> 
> thank you for your kind help really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


YES! Which is why I shared with you that my levels were normal also. My TSH was 1.8, my T3 and T4 were at normal levels also, and have been all along. I was very very sick-had all the symtpoms you are having now plus some others.They tried to tell me that it couldn't be my thyroid initially-but I had already done the research myself and I knew better-I asked for them to run the antibodies tests and badaboom there was the problem. You can have 'normal' levels and still have something amuck with your thyroid. I am proof of that-I was miserable until I got treatment. Get all the tests done that Andros provided-they are necessary. If that doc gives you any trouble, get another doc. It is your body and your health and your doc should want to find a resolution as well. I really hope you push hard and get to feel better soon! Please keep us informed.
hugs2


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Debbie

Funily enough my ferrin(or something like that ) was checked through pregnancy this time and last and both times was low around 9 i think should of been from 11.5 i think so i have been on iron tablets for about 2 yrs of and on!

As for magnesium not been tested for that maybe i should ask for that to..

prettyniki: thank god im not the only one feel more positive now cause i doubt myself but know im ill,, my husband has taken the morning of and im going to write a list of my symtoms and the tests andros recommended and see what she has to say...

Its funny cause last 4 years iv been saying to hubby whilst i gradually declined health wise that i feel my immune system is packing up and after each pregnancy my periods hormone and mental health etc have deteriated but iv put it down to old age etc im 40 this year....

i know iv asked way to many questions already and you are all most probably fed up with me sorry!!

but can you list your symptoms to see if the same as mine i just want to go into the doctors surgery confident and not let my anxiety get the better of me ;0( i want to get better for my childrens sake iv wasted enough years of not living to 100 %

cheers

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi Debbie
> 
> Funily enough my ferrin(or something like that ) was checked through pregnancy this time and last and both times was low around 9 i think should of been from 11.5 i think so i have been on iron tablets for about 2 yrs of and on!
> 
> ...


In actuality,most of us with thyroid disease have low ferritin. Ideally, ferritin should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100 the better.

Getting out of the nail business may have saved your life. Your lungs and kidneys are affected by those chemical fumes.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Andros said:


> In actuality,most of us with thyroid disease have low ferritin. Ideally, ferritin should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100 the better.
> 
> Getting out of the nail business may have saved your life. Your lungs and kidneys are affected by those chemical fumes.


So true!! i would of changed to the acrylic free but im allergic to those to now! even nail varnish remover ;0(


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Nenee:
So glad you and your husband are starting to feel like your are making sense of your symptoms and can approach your doctor as a team. As you compare symptoms & tests needed, I had one other thought: I wondered if you are from England or Australia? If so, maybe someone from your area of the world can point out if there are any major differences between getting blood tests for thyroid and nutrient levels? I would think that a doc would at least like to get an ultrasound of your neck area. As you present your symptoms, you could also ask if your adrenals may be out of whack as well. It is my understanding that when the thyroid is seriously off, the adrenals kick in to try to do important stuff like regulate the heart. This can throw your cortisol levels way off, making you either exhausted or nervous and jittery.

This is a lot to check out in one appointment. Even really good docs may need to look at these issues over more than one visit. Of course, if your current doctor dismisses all of this, you have your answer: go shopping for a new physician and never look back! You have very real symptoms that will show up on tests if your thryoid is sick and also if you are low on some of these nutrients--so don't let your current docotor bully you.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

hi yA

im from the UK so our doctors are a bit slow on the uptake plus i always feel i cant ask for things due to the service being free on the nhs, if i paid privately i would feel better i guess, although i pay national insurance so i guess i do pay ;0)

I have asked for things in the past and they look at you stupid over hear and if you get a list out or something they think you are a hypocondriac, when i had kidney stones and they kept fobbing me off with antibiotics i asked for a scan after a yr, if it wasnt for me doing so i still would be suffering i reckon....

i think i will mention the other tests and see how i get on but i think she will think im being anxious etc if i ask for loads of tests even though i shoud not feel that way as it is my health!

So silly i know

nenee


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi Debbie
> 
> Funily enough my ferrin(or something like that ) was checked through pregnancy this time and last and both times was low around 9 i think should of been from 11.5 i think so i have been on iron tablets for about 2 yrs of and on!
> 
> ...


Awww, I feel your pain girlfriend! And I have definitely have asked (and still asking) my share of questions since I've joined this board, it's what we're here for, to heal and be healed. NOt alot of people actually understand thyroid disease and the impact it has on our lives, including our children and loved ones, friends...Looking back, I believe that my health declined gradually as well, starting after the birth of my oldest in 98 (no period for a over a year afterwards, hair loss, weight gain) but after the birth of my youngest in 2008 was when alot more 'symptoms' surfaced and it got the best of me, I knew that I should not be feeling like an 80 yr old woman at the age of 28, but people kept telling me it was becuase my body had been through so much with 5 pregnancies...I just knew that wasn't the answer. People sure did think I was obssessed (googling for hours ) and a hypocondriac (sp?) at first-now those same people tell me that it was a "good thing I reasearched and found out what was wrong with me" you are not crazy, and I, like you, just wanted to feel better so I could enjoy my family again.
Here are my symptoms:
hair loss
dry skin/hair
carpal tunnel-type pain in wrist
body aches/pains/stiffness
swollen hands/feet
heachaches every day (never prone to headaches)
blurred vision at times/dizziness
brain fog (trouble with simple addition in my head/finding words to say/forgetful)
trouble focusing/concentrating
anxiety
emotional instability
weight gain or hard to lose-even with raising 5 kids, working, eating healthy and gym 3x/week
ringing in ears
sleep deprivation due to goiter (enlarged thyroid) pressing on my airway, I would wake up with red eyes and feel like I hadn't slept at all
irreg periods-cycles would run about 6 weeks and I would bleed only a couple days
intermittent bouts of being constipated/bloated to the exact opposite
chronic tailbone pain (weird, I know-but it dissapeared with synthroid)

Most of these symptoms went away with treatment (symthroid), surgery took care of the rest. I still struggle with hair loss and body aches/stiffness, but my surgery was just a few weeks ago and I believe I am still "healing" from the whole ordeal (took years to get this way-takeS years to heal) plus I am still in the process of getting my hormone levels right. Overall I feel much more like my 'old' self again-not the old lady self-the young energetic self LOL! There were many days I felt like no one would figure out what was wrong with me,I cried, I felt like a freak, like I was alone. I kept on though-I kept a daily journal of exactly how I felt-what I ate-any meds I took (such as tylenol etc) so I could show my doctor how serious I was and so that there could be a 'reference' for both he and I, and I am glad I did that now-not only because it helped me medically-but I look back at my entries and am 'surprised' at how bad I used to feel. 
My heart goes out to you! Please keep asking as much as you need!
We are here for you
:hugs:


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

[quote name='prettynikki5'] I believe that my health declined gradually as well, starting after the birth of my oldest in 98 (no period for a over a year afterwards, hair loss, weight gain) but after the birth of my youngest in 2008 was when alot more 'symptoms' surfaced and it got the best of me, I knew that I should not be feeling like an 80 yr old woman at the age of 28, but people kept telling me it was becuase my body had been through so much with 5 pregnancies..._*THIS HAS HAPPENED TO ME I WAS BAD AFTER MY 3 YR OLD AND NOW 3 MONTHS AFTER MY DAUGHTER IM WORSE THAN EVER!*_
Here are my symptoms:
hair loss

dry skin/hair : _*my hair has gone coarse so much so my hairdresser has noticed this past yr *_

carpal tunnel-type pain in wrist: _*suffering as we speak with pain in my left wrist very weak*_

body aches/pains/stiffness: *suffering now with neck jaw and ear pain*

swollen hands/feet: *have pains in feet but not swollen*

heachaches every day (never prone to headaches): *I have a dull headache most days but have awful migraines that last a week and my eyes go blurry and i see watery waves in front of my eyes and cant cope with noise and light*

blurred vision at times/dizziness: *had blurred vision and i feel dizzy a lot i past out in work once and blood sugar was very low*

brain fog (trouble with simple addition in my head/finding words to say/forgetful)
trouble focusing/concentrating: *thats me i forget names and forget what im talking about*

anxiety; *I have terrible anxiety and feel sick about silly things and cry*

emotional instability: *i can be happy one day then blow up over nothing and then feel so manic depressive and i get so embarrassed about this and guilty*

weight gain or hard to lose-even with raising 5 kids, working, eating healthy and gym 3x/week: *i have been on very low carb diets and gi diets and strict to and lucky if lost a 1lb but then put on 2 1/2 lb in 4 days and i go the gym 3 to 4 times a week*

ringing in ears: *had this once or twice*

sleep deprivation due to goiter (enlarged thyroid) pressing on my airway, I would wake up with red eyes and feel like I hadn't slept at all: *havent had a goods night sleep in weeks cant sleep and wake up all the time and i have had a cough at night that comes and goes like a dry tickly cough*

irreg periods-cycles would run about 6 weeks and I would bleed only a couple days: *my periods have been awful very irregular from 22 to 36 day cycle and can last over a week and be very heavy*

intermittent bouts of being constipated/bloated to the exact opposite: *suffered with IBS for years bloatup and have gas easily and pain,, i can be constipated or the other way and have griping pains to*

chronic tailbone pain (weird, I know-but it dissapeared with synthroid): *not had pain there but had back pain in kidney area*

*with this illness do you have good days also where your symptoms arent there and you have some energy, cause thats what confuses me when i can have a good day and then bam im ill the next day with this or that or im ill for a good week then ok for a few days, does this make sense??*

I thought i would compare my symptoms with you and its so unreal how many i have of yours!! i also suffer with terrible allergies which get worse every yr and i seem to be gettin more and more,,, such as allergic to hairspray perfume, plasters, acrylic nails, the sun i get prickly heat badly,,, cleaning sprays, i get awful migrains after 1 glass of alcohol or after chocolate or cheese or coffee..

not much of a life really feel i cant enjoy anything which makes me feel pretty miserable but also feel like im going insane:sad0049:

thank you for doing this i feel better knowing there may be light at the end of a very long and dark and emotional tunnel.:hugs:

nenee


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> prettynikki5 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that my health declined gradually as well, starting after the birth of my oldest in 98 (no period for a over a year afterwards, hair loss, weight gain) but after the birth of my youngest in 2008 was when alot more 'symptoms' surfaced and it got the best of me, I knew that I should not be feeling like an 80 yr old woman at the age of 28, but people kept telling me it was becuase my body had been through so much with 5 pregnancies..._*THIS HAS HAPPENED TO ME I WAS BAD AFTER MY 3 YR OLD AND NOW 3 MONTHS AFTER MY DAUGHTER IM WORSE THAN EVER!*_
> ...


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

prettynikki5 said:


> nenee said:
> 
> 
> > There is definitely light  Sorry you feel so bad...
> ...


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Iv also written all the tests down that Andros recommended, and others on here, like to check my adrenal glands, magnesium defiency and other vitamin deficiencies etc might aswell while im asking!

thats if she will do them of course!

My migrain is so bad today of to bed early, as i feel fluey and sick, cant think straight got brain fog, and my neck is still aching badly...cant believe just cause i had chocolate ;0(

nenee


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Nenee:
If you DO have thyroid trouble (most likely overactive or hyperthyroid), then I suspect a doctor may put you on a beta blocker right away. This is something that helps with the sypmtoms of racing heart (an possibly take the edge off your anxiety), but it does not treat your thyroid. I your thyroid is overactive, your doc will probably give you instructions NOT to exercise, either. He/she may also give you some kind of anti-thyroid med (such as methimazole).

Hope you can concentrate right now on doing what you can just to get out to your doc appt. today. Maybe you can try some calming, deep breathing: breath slowly in through your nose so that your belly goes out, count to 5, then slowly breathe out through your mouth. This is a type of deep breathing that is taught to people with chronic pain, have post traumatic stress disorder, and have been through war or other violence. We'll keep you in our prayers!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up over the chocolate incident. I have read that low magnesium creates an overwhelming urge for chocolate! Now you know that your body can't tolerate it when you are in this state. God be with you!


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you for your advice will look at doing that, i need to calm down for sure but im getting myself all worked up i guess because iv been suffering for such a long time and i find it hard to get through the day feeling so ill with a baby and 3 yr old to contend with,, all i want to do is go and lie down but i have to plod on and then i feel guilty im not there for my children like i should be..

i just want a end to this nightmare im living in, i wrote down all my symptoms im rpesently suffering with and my husband said wow how do you cope with all of those,, and i thought i dont!!

which if andros tests he recommended shows up Hashimoto's etc? I want to make sure she tests me for that.. if she wont theres a company on line that will doa thyroid test for a price il do that if need be!

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Don't beat yourself up over the chocolate incident. I have read that low magnesium creates an overwhelming urge for chocolate! Now you know that your body can't tolerate it when you are in this state. God be with you!


Thats so interesting cause i crave chocolate all the time and i am very sensitive to noise!!! that makes perfect sense, well i must take magnesium for sure while im waiting for the tests.. its funny cause sometimes im eating it and thinking its not that nice very sugary etc but i still have to eat it???

nenee


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> Iv also written all the tests Andros recommended and others on here like adrenal glands magnesium defiency and other vitamin deficiency etc might aswell while im asking!
> 
> thats if she will do them of course!
> 
> ...


Good girl  Way to take charge!
Remember to take it EASY and try not to obssess about it, will make you feel worse...


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi there

Iv just googled magnesium defiency and it describes my symptoms! It also says it can be caused by an underlying issue see below:

*MAGNESIUM DEFIENCYY*
In terms of physical symptoms of magnesium deficiency, there is a good chance that a person with inadequate levels of magnesium will experience a wide range of aches and pains. Cramps in the legs are often present, along with a sense of stiffness in the neck. Symptoms of magnesium deficiency may also include pain in the jaw that seems to appear for no reason. Tension headaches may become more frequent. In some people, a feeling of tightness in the chest will be one magnesium deficiency symptom, although this particular sign may come and go.

When there is a lack of magnesium in the body, the central nervous system is usually compromised in some manner. This is especially true if calcium levels are also low, since the two minerals tend to work hand in hand. Common calcium magnesium deficiency symptoms may include the development of anxiety and panic attacks, higher levels of irritability and a marked increase in restless behavior. Over time, the person suffering with this level of deficiency may also begin to experience agoraphobia and insomnia. Accompanying these magnesium deficient symptoms, the peripheral nervous system may become impaired, causing the individual to experience numbness and tingling in the extremities.

There are also random magnesium deficiency symptoms, such as a change in behavior. People who are normally relaxed and confident may become high-strung, easy to anger, and somewhat pessimistic in their outlook. The symptoms of magnesium deficiency also include an unusual craving for salt or chocolate. Women may experience tenderness in the breasts as well as changes in the menstrual cycle. Both genders may find themselves more apathetic in general, especially when anxiety and panic attacks are present.

*It is important to note that all magnesium deficiency symptoms can also be symptoms of many other conditions. *

Im so glad I found this website i really dont feel like i have all these symptoms for no reason i feel there may be light at the end of the tunnel,,, THANK YOU!

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry i was typing my post as you said try not to obsess about it lol

I will try not to ;0)

cheers

nenee


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Skye:
Yes, it would be wise to have them check you for Hashimoto's. Your symptoms right now look primarily due to hyperthyroidism (most likely Grave's disease), but you also could have Hashimoto's. My daughter was diagnosed with Grave's disease 3 years ago, and now we find she also has Hashimoto's as well! Both of these conditions are autoimmune conditions. You referred to them in your post as allergies, but they are really ways that the body reacts to either make your thyroid overproduce thyroid hormone (Grave's) or destroy the thyroid (Hashimoto's).

You are physically, mentally, and emotionally overwhelmed right now. Just let your husband get you to the doc today. Keep telling yourself, "just one thing at a time."


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> prettynikki5 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my word, Im crying here as I type i feel sooo ill today and feel im going insane also..
> ...


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

So glad you found that text on low magnesium! BE SURE to ask them to run a specific test for magneseum: "RBC magnesium" (stands for red blood cell). If run the more routine type of test, it may not show the low levels. Also have your husband tell the doctor that you stated all of these symptoms BEFORE you researched about low magneseum (so they don't think you are trying to make it all up). I have read elsewhere that the low magneseum is tied in with thyroid and adrenal problems.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi there
> 
> Iv just googled magnesium defiency and it describes my symptoms! It also says it can be caused by an underlying issue see below:
> 
> ...


Thanks nenee-I never knew all that, sounds like my fiance'! Maybe we need to get a full nutritional workup as well, all the crap we eat these days lord only knows all the things we are deficient in/have too much of. Let us know what you find out-love these boards so much support, so much to learn!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

When the thyroid specialty hit my daughter's knee with the rubber hammer tool, her reflex was REALLY slow (most likely due to the extrememly low magnesium level). Ask you doc if she can check you for this or similar reflexes. THAT should convince her to run all of the necessary tests!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> So glad you found that text on low magnesium! BE SURE to ask them to run a specific test for magneseum: "RBC magnesium" (stands for red blood cell). If run the more routine type of test, it may not show the low levels. Also have your husband tell the doctor that you stated all of these symptoms BEFORE you researched about low magneseum (so they don't think you are trying to make it all up). I have read elsewhere that the low magneseum is tied in with thyroid and adrenal problems.


Thanks Debbie! What is the difference between the 2 tests, do you know why one would pick up on the low levels and not the other? Awesome info


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

tHIS HAS BEEN A REAL FIND FOR ME!

Im so glad i found this website before i go tomorrow now i can tell her exactly what i want and feel confident to cause iv had my answers!

Prettynikki: The more i think about CANDIDA the more i think,,well yes i have bloating gas diarreah etc but like you said u get that cause of hashimotos thyroiditis AND I never get thrush so if i was full of candida surely i would suffer with thrush now and then unless its just in the gut but i cant see it sitting just in there and not wanting to go elsewhere so to speak???

nenee


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nenee said:


> tHIS HAS BEEN A REAL FIND FOR ME!
> 
> Im so glad i found this website before i go tomorrow now i can tell her exactly what i want and feel confident to cause iv had my answers!
> 
> ...


Right...or down there...lol! Honestly, who really knows, I think there are so many factors involved-genetics,diet,hormones (pregnanicies) enviornmental exposures, STRESS... so many many things influence our health-so I don't believe there is an easy answer or a quick fix-we just have to really pay attention to all the details-do our research and work as a 'team' with our doc, such as running the necessary tests etc. to sort everything out. My next step is to see a nutritionist and make sure that I have all I need and cut out what may be harmful to me (vitamin and minerals) I believe they do a hair strand analysis which from what I hear is very telling. I am on a mission to get me and my family a lot healthier. I am SO glad you are feeling more positive, see it is not the end of the world, and you aren't going crazy


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

hi ya

i looked into the hair analysis years ago thought how does that work, but it sounds like a good idea and i dont think its thats expensive either.

i know what you mean about getting the family healthy my kids live on fruit veg fish etc and little sweets... my husband has psoriasis wish i new how to deal with that maybe he needs tests to ;0(

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Just come back from the doctors and heres what she said:

She WONT test me for the tests Andros has mentioned , because the biologists wont do them because my TSH cam back as 1.4 !!!!!

She said she will go "around the houses" and test my autoimmune system or something? if that shows something then she will see ahhh

also she wont do the RBC magnesium test only the normal one which is called serum magnesium?.
I then had to ask her to feel my thyroid, she said it feels normal and not "hard" which it would do if hashimotos thyroiditis!

She did say my last blood test showed my "serum ferritin" to be 34 and "normal" even though the range is 20 to 400, she then said it is on the low side and she wanted to give me iron tablets again..if it was normal why give me iron if i dont need them?? im confused
?
i said doesnt low iron levels(whic iv had for nearly 4 yrs now?) indicate thyroid issues? and iv read that taking iron tablets can make a person low in magnesium? she agreed, i have took iron tablets for yrs of and on?

on one of the tests it showed a star* by EOSINOPHILS cause they were 0.02 and the range was 0.1 to 0.6 ? she said its low cause iv had a allergy response and they havent topped themselves up?

so iv come away with her not testing my thyroid cause she said my levels were normal at 1.4 and the hospital wont do the antibodies test etc..

so im no better off, i have no idea what shes testing me for and feel completely fed up, heres the list shes asked for:

anti nuclear antibodies
serum bone profile
serum c-reactive protein
serum gamma gt
blood glucose random
liver function tests
endomysial antibodies
serum urea/elecs (no glucose)
plasma viscosity
serum zinc

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> Just come back from the doctors and heres what she said:
> 
> She WONT test me for the test Andros has mentioned , because they biologists wont do them because my TSH cam back as 1.4 !!!!!
> 
> ...


Total bummer. Can you pay out of pocket for the TSI? It appears they are running every test known to man except the ones you need. I am so so sorry.

Very disappointed here.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Andros

I feel totally fed up and cant understand why they wont do it just cause my levels on tsh were ok, she agreed with people on here that the test isnt enough but wont test me for it, typical nhs doctors ;0(

i have no idea what the other tests are for do you know what they will show up etc im lost ;0(

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

I also had my mum around here today whose the most anxious person you can meet, she says im suffering with anxiety which can give me migrain,s neck jaw pain irregular periods, allergies, low blood count and kidney stones etc which iv suffered with...

surely shes wrong, im not even that anxious i only feel like this when im under extreme stress etc

i also said iv had terrible times years ago and i did not have any of these physical symptoms, she then told me to read some pages out of her anxiety book which she calls her BIBLE i read it and laughed i said not one of my symptoms are in there she said well they arent going to list them all, i said well i dont have a pain in my chest heart palpitations sweaty shaky hands etc etc in fact i could not relate to anything in the book cause it didnt mention sinusitis, allergies, kidney stones irreugla periods etc

im so frustrated, i said if i have anxiety or PND then treat me for it and i hope the physical symptoms go but i want to make sure i dont have a problem with my thyroid.

Andros: was the doctor right about my thyroid? should it be hard if hashimotos thyroidis?

Im feeling pretty silly at the moment cause everyone thinks im mad ;0( except me and my husband who lives with me day in day out surely he would know,

sorry im going on and on here ;o(

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Andros

I forgot to mention I cam about a uk website that test the thyroid but i wasnt sure if it is any good heres what they said below:

_*CAMBRIDGE NUTRITIONAL SCIENCES WEBSITE:

Testing for Autoimmune Thyroid Disease
Autoimmune disease of the thyroid is detected by testing for antibodies in the blood that attack the thyroid gland. The CNS Autoantibody Thyroid Test uses ELISA technology to measure autoantibodies to human thyroid peroxidase (TPO).

Thyroid peroxidase is an important enzyme involved in the multiple steps of thyroid hormone synthesis. Autoantibodies to TPO are associated with both Hashimoto''s thyroiditis and Graves disease. The presence of anti-TPO autoantibodies unequivocally confirms autoimmune thyroiditis and they are frequently the only indication of underlying disease. The detection of anti-TPO autoantibodies is evidence against goiter or hypothyroidism of non-autoimmune nature.

Results & Treatment
If your levels are above the normal range then you need to consult your healthcare professional.

Hypothyroidism can be treated with hormone replacement drugs while hyperthyroidism is treated with drugs, radioactive iodine treatment or surgery. Once treated, the majority of people lead a normal life.

Sample requirements and test turnaround
Only a pin-prick blood sample is required. Results are available within 10 working days

*_

nenee


----------



## kgriess (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi across the pond!

I've just found this board as well. I'm 41 and was diagnosed with subclinical hypothyroidism a few months ago. I also have a suspicious nodule that was biopsied and labeled "indeterminate" so it is being monitored over the next year.

I started taking the generic synthroid a few months ago and I feel soooo much better.

But, before that, I think I suffered for years with symptoms and my general family doc (I'm in the U.S.) wasn't very helpful in making a diagnosis. I finally pushed and was sent to an endocrinologist and that's made a WORLD of difference. Family docs try, but they can't know everything in detail. And yes, make sure you get copies of all of your labs. Have them fax it, mail it, email it - WHATEVER - but you should have a copy and not just a verbal telling over the phone.

I don't know how it works in the UK and whether or not you are seeing a specialist or not, but if you can, please push to see one. An endocrinologist would do you a world of good because they cover all of that stuff...thyroid, adrenals, etc. And all of that stuff is very delicately balanced in our bodies.

I think I've been low for years - even though my diagnosis is subclinical (meaning my TSH is elevated, but my T4 was still within the low end of the normal range) - I'm so glad I was treated for it.

Meanwhile, you are NOT crazy! Your body is definicient somewhere. Whether it's vitamins/minerals or a hormone of some sort, don't give up until you feel better. And you have to be your own advocate. Find a good doctor and take someone with you if that makes you feel more powerful. There's just no need to suffer and I really feel for you and all of your symptoms.

I used to have a lot of anxiety. Panic attacks started in my mid 20's until I learned to control them...and the thyroid meds have made me feel a TON calmer. It's amazing how having that little extra hormone makes all the difference in how you feel.

Keep us informed and hang in there!

P.S. I also had low vitamin D last year as well - my level was 9. It's supposed to be around 50, so it couldn't have gotten much lower. I took a high amount of it for 3 months (7,000 IU/day) and it went up to 43. I've continued a lower level of supplementation from there. You might want to have that checked as they are just now realizing how many folks don't get enough sun exposure to keep levels healthy. Vit D helps your immune system amongst other things!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi Andros
> 
> I forgot to mention I cam about a uk website that test the thyroid but i wasnt sure if it is any good heres what they said below:
> 
> ...


The above is correct; TPO is associated (think about that word) which means it is "suggestive" of Hashimoto's and that means further testing must be done such as FNA (fine needle aspiration) to test for Hurthle Cells that are indigenous to Hashimoto's.

It is said that the higher the TPO, the more likely it is that the patient has Hashimoto's. Well, that may be a good rule of thumb but it still is not definitive.

That is my humble opinion.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree 100% with kgriess above. I couldn't have said it better myself. As aggravating as this process is-sometimes we literally have to FIGHT to get diagnosed/treated properly. I know there are more limitations in the UK than here (US) because of the type of health plans-that really sucks and I am so sorry you have to go through all this. Keep pushing...do you have any 'natural docs' there you can see? Will the docs there honor any online testing that is offered by various companies?


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi ya kgriess and pretty nikki and andros

Thank you for all your support, i do feel they are not taking how im feeling and i cant believe they just cant do blood test iv asked for to put my mind at rest instead of it being dragged out even longer, i feel so bewildered at the moment..

*Question: [I][B]i have read the antibody test they are doing will show up if my body is attacking itself which could then point to hashimotos or something else, THEN she said they would test me for it, do you think this is right or is she just telling me any thing ;0([/I]*

*Question: Is it true that the thyroid gland would be hard on being felt if i did have hashimotos? or can it feel ok, does it have nodules that can be felt also every time*Iv got to get more iron tablets again this afternoon and take them yet again, surely a healthy person should not have lower levels of iron for years just due to the menstrual cycle?[/B]

SORRY CANT GET THE UNDERLINE OFF??
im having another blood test tomorrow for all the tests that arent for thyroid so will see what they bring up....
cheers

nenee


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

They may be referring to an "ANA Screen" which detects antibodies in your blood that are non-specific. That is the first thing that tipped my doctor off when I came to him with all my symptoms. Mine did come back positive. From there I requested the thyroid antibodies test be done (I had at that point done MUCH research on my symptom history) they ran a whole slew of tests for all kinds of autoimmune diseases-the ONLY test out of about 40 that came back abnormal was the thyroid antibodies. So, in a sense this will be a starting point for you. Maybe if yours is positive too, they will reconsider what tests they will then run for you. I know, frustrating to say the least.
Not sure about the thyroid being 'hard' mine was just huge. You could actually see the lump in my neck. There can be small nodules in there that you cannot feel from the outside. Let us know what your results are...chin up


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

HI YA

thats put my mind at rest that they will pick it up this way if i have that, i cant believe doctors were so poor with you and didnt see your large thyroid, so wrong,,,

but they sorted it in the end which is the main thing.

thank you for your help

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi everyone

Well... sigh.... Been the doctors and my antinuclear antibodies test was not back yet ;0( the other ones came back normal,,, mind u she was testing me for diabetes and other stuff i have no idea about except for THYROID!!!!

Anyway the uk doctors never seece to amaze me, why? well when i went to see my dr with my husband previously and we asked if she could test me for hashimotos etc i gave her the list Andros gave me and she said " that the lab would NOT test for these as my thyroid function test came back at 1.4, so she would have to go around the houses so to speak and test for antinuclear antibodies to see if something wrong")

So i went for another blood test, and im still waiting for results, but i spoke to her today and told her im feeling pretty bad,,in fact i fell asleep at the wheel of my car whilst driving ending up on the wrong side of the the road, just missing oncoming traffic with my baby in the back seat ;o(,, i was shaken to say the least,, i told the DR i had gone to bed at 9 pm that night and slept straight through till 6.30 am (so had a good nights sleep) so how can that be normal to fall asleep at 1 pm in the day like that? i was so lethargic finding it impossible to stay awake i had the air con on full blast etc and cant believe i just fell asleep, im very scared to drive anywhere now.

she said "people with a blood count under 50 can be tired" (mine was 34) but she wasnt going to give me iron tablets then changed her mind??? she then asked me if i had any iron tablets, i said yes YOU gave them to me 3 days ago?

She then decided today... wait for it....to test me for hashimotos?? but before she said she couldnt because my thyriod function test was normal?, so iv got to go yet again for another blood test.. im confused! shes down for a test for THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES TEST,, shes also referred me to a specialist who deals with athritis, ME, fromalgia etc BEFORE shes received the antibody test back..

I really am flabergasted here ;0(

BUT at least im finally getting tested for what i asked for 3 months ago!

I just hope they can find out whats wrong with me because my itchy hands neck pains extreme and dangerous tiredness are really getting to me,,,

sorry feeling very negative today ;0(

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Well... sigh.... Been the doctors and my antinuclear antibodies test was not back yet ;0( the other ones came back normal,,, mind u she was testing me for diabetes and other stuff i have no idea about except for THYROID!!!!
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for feeling so negative; I think sometimes the health care system can do that to the best of us.

And very scary about falling asleep at the wheel. This is not good and I know you were terrified for your little one.

As your doc said, she is forced by the system (she did not say that directly) to go around to the houses so let's hope and pray she is good at doing that and gets you the help you need.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Nenee: I AM glad that there is a least a little light at the end of the tunnel for a correct diagnosis for you. Sounds like this doctor is coming around and being sympathetic and believeing you a bit more. If the Hashimoto's comes back with significant antibodies, see if she will test for a couple more things:

1) adrenal function (but if she mentions a urine test, that is useless; I have heard a saliva test is best but not standard lab fare--a blood test would give at least some adrenal function info.)
2) magnesium level (but stress that the magnesium RBC is the version that detects the low magnesiium, not serum magnesium test)
Also--it is good to take vitamin C with an iron supplement. Hopefully your iron pill is the type that can be easily absorbed.

If the doc finds that you DO have Hashimoto's, ask if she would check further with scans to see what shape your thyroid is in. Also, if she prescribes something like Synthroid (levothyroixine, levoxyl, etc.), ask if she can monitor it closely. Some people have a hard time converting this T4 med to usable T3 for the body.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

hi debbie

i asked her to do the magnesium test u mentioned, but she just did a blood test for magnesium hat came back 74 mu/g or something the lowest level was 64 i think? i said that test wont show it but she said it would show my levels so i couldnt ask her again cause im no doctor ;0(

will have to wait till next wk for my results, is she doing the right test for my thyroid which is....thyroid peroxidase antibodies test??

nenee


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

hi

still waiting for results for the thyroid antibody test...

since then iv lost 6 lb in weight after feeling hungry all the time and eating lots? before i put on a couple of lbs in 4 days even when dieting and exercising, which is odd, now im going one way then the other with the weight, i thought u put on weight with hashimotos?

iv also been feeling hot and light headed and all my joints hurt especially my neck, tmj jaw and fingers and been getting spots which i never suffer with normaly...

will be so relieved once i know whats wrong with me if they ever do find out that is ;0(

nenee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nenee said:


> hi
> 
> still waiting for results for the thyroid antibody test...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are flitting back and forth from hyper to hypo. This is not unusual and that is why the antibodies' tests are so so important. They will tell what really is going on.

Treat yourself kindly. Hope you can get a diagnosis soon.


----------



## nenee (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi andros

thank you for your advice... im so glad they finally got round to doing the antibodies test

hopefully il get some answers soon..

cheers

nenee


----------

